# Choosing Coop Bedding



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Choosing Coop Bedding



> Having bedding in the coop that works for both you and your chickens can make housing them comfortably just that much easier. While the natural inclination may be to go with the most inexpensive and easy to clean up options, there is more to consider than those things alone when choosing bedding. For example, you want something that will go the distance and be pleasant for your chickens without causing any harm to their health.
> 
> With various coop bedding coop criteria in mind, there are a...


Read more about this article here...


----------

